# August Stock Tipping Competition entries!



## Joe Blow (2 August 2004)

Here they are:

stefan - MUL ($0.044) 
JetDollars - GTM ($0.073) 
richbb - SNN ($0.275) 
stockGURU - OXR ($0.82) 
GreatPig - RDF ($3.03) 
p0sItIvEcAsHfL0w - SFE ($6.14) 
jkool - AXA ($3.17) 
still_in_school - ROC ($1.60) 
Jett_Star - OMI ($1.65) 
profithunter - DRA ($0.335) 

I will be adding weekly updates every weekend! 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Joe Blow (3 August 2004)

RichKid's entry came in on Sunday but since the market was still closed (and this is the first month of the competition) I will allow his entry.

RichKid - HTA ($0.46)

 8)


----------



## Joe Blow (4 August 2004)

Thanks to Stefan, you can all keep track of the Stock Tipping Competition here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/competition/


----------

